# TITANIUM SCRAPE PLATES FOR SALE



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

YEAH I GOT THESE 100% PURE TITANUIM SCRAPE PLATES FOR SALE FIRST
$160 TO MY PAYPAL GETS THEM THE LIGHT UP THE NIGHT BRIGHT WHITE SPARKS
SO WHEN YOUR CRUISIN DOWN THE BOULEVARD AND DIP THAT ASS


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

ttt :biggrin: for sale


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

old skool


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

give me 150 for all 3 cant beat that


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carolina ridaz_@Dec 5 2010, 09:34 AM~19243337
> *YEAH I GOT THESE 100% PURE TITANUIM SCRAPE PLATES FOR SALE FIRST
> $160 TO MY PAYPAL GETS THEM  THE LIGHT UP THE NIGHT BRIGHT WHITE SPARKS
> SO WHEN YOUR CRUISIN DOWN THE BOULEVARD AND DIP THAT ASS
> ...


dose it come with the DVD :cheesy:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 6 2010, 09:46 PM~19257507
> *dose it come with the DVD :cheesy:
> *


Don't know the difference between a DVD and VHS?


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Dec 6 2010, 10:12 PM~19257794
> *Don't know the difference between a DVD and VHS?
> *


 uffin:


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

no dvd thats just to show the size compare and prove its not a fake copy and paste pic


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

ttt for sale dogggggggg


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

should make em in steel.. i just need 1


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

What material are they welded to?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Dec 6 2010, 07:12 PM~19257794
> *Don't know the difference between a DVD and VHS?
> *


it says 2 disc set on the box and the dvd logo on the top right :cheesy:


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

they all titanium 100% have you saw the sparks from steel and titanium
it looks like fire works at night word up ask any one steel is dull brown this is bright white when you scrape


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carolina ridaz_@Dec 7 2010, 06:56 PM~19265801
> *no dvd thats just to show the size compare  and  prove its not a fake copy and paste pic
> *


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

ttt make offers to pay pal may take it 3 pairs left


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

still have some for sale


----------



## Hpbz (Jan 17, 2011)

i want them.....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carolina ridaz_@Dec 5 2010, 04:50 PM~19246022
> *ttt :biggrin:   for sale
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that is not titanium since the sparks are orange. Cool shit you do have for sail.

Trust me I know


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 12 2010, 09:53 PM~19312009
> *What material are they welded to?
> *


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

trust me dog they titanum and welded to titanum i could not find a better picto show sample but they are bright white at night i put money on it


----------



## 432RIDAZ (Dec 19, 2010)

I have drag blocks on my sonoma. draggin is the shitz


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

if u dont drag on titanum u dont know whats up btw

they sold today till i get more titanum, its not cheap or easy to find :biggrin:

thanks for shopping homie


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carolina ridaz_@Jan 31 2011, 05:47 PM~19748391
> *trust me dog they titanum and welded to titanum  i could not find a better picto show sample  but they are bright white at night  i put money on it
> *


Not trying to piss on your topic lol just pointing out titanium is white and what you post is more or less steal. Good luck on your sail.


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

go to work for a plant and find out for your self then hollar piss on something else fool


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carolina ridaz_@Feb 11 2011, 07:50 PM~19848242
> *go to work for a plant and find out for your self then hollar piss on something else fool
> *


titanium=white.........steal=orange....... pics look orange :scrutinize:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carolina ridaz_@Feb 11 2011, 08:50 PM~19848242
> *go to work for a plant and find out for your self then hollar piss on something else fool
> *


pics are orange and i was gonna hit you up for a set but naw your attitude sucks 


stick em in your ass


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

you guys are crazy i told you the pic was only for a show example they are real titanum and they spark white i know cause i have sold many :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tootall4u401 (Jul 15, 2009)

Still available?


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

BRO WOULD THAT BE THE SOFT TITANUM BECAUSE THERE ARE DIFFERENT TYPES ? 

AND TO MY UNDERSTANDING YOU CANT WELD TO TITANUM BECAUSE IT POPS?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Feb 25 2011, 01:40 PM~19959404
> *BRO WOULD THAT BE THE SOFT TITANUM BECAUSE THERE ARE DIFFERENT TYPES ?
> 
> AND TO MY UNDERSTANDING YOU CANT WELD TO TITANUM BECAUSE IT POPS?
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Not sayin these are titanium but Titanium CAN be welded


I havent seen his actual item so I cant say what he is sellin. 

I would guess he knows what he is talkin bout if he is makin them but he Should show actual pics and receipts for the titanium


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

I HAVE BOXES OF TITANIUM AT WORK AND THEY ALL SPARK UP BRIGHT WHITE THE PIX ON HERE THEY ARE SCRAPING ON SOMETHING ELSE THOSE SPARKS R ORANGE AND THERES NO WAY TO WELD TITANIUM LET ALONE DRILL THAT SHIT IT WOULD TAKE SUPER EXPENSIVE DRILL BITS AND A SPECIAL DRILL TO MAKE HOLES IN THAT


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

WHAT ARE YOU WELDING THEM WITH? AND DRILLING THEM WITH?


----------



## ohh_geaa (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## ohh_geaa (Jun 30, 2009)

Welding-titanium and titanium alloys must be performed with special precautions because these materials are very reactive to contamination from atmosphere gases. But Welding-titanium is possible if these alloys are shielded from air in a very effective way either in vacuum or in an enclosure containing an inert gas. I am a Certifide Welding Instructor its possible but very hard.


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

its funny how people hate im not going to tell how i get my hustle on you can weld it and i dont drill it i use a press to punch out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ohh_geaa (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carolina ridaz_@Feb 26 2011, 05:47 PM~19968374
> *its funny how people hate im not going to tell how i get my hustle on you can weld it and i dont drill it i use a press to punch out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know you can weld it but its a fucked up welding process so if its not done right them welds wont wurk right.. Gud luck on ur sale ill buy them but not for what ur asking lmk..


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64GALAXIE+Feb 26 2011, 03:16 AM~19964201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thats sharp


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

ILL TAKE A PICTURE TOMMAROW OF THE BOXES OF TITANIUM I HAVE AT WORK


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

So how many are you selling is it two or three for how much??


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

sold out for now get more later


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64GALAXIE_@Feb 26 2011, 02:16 AM~19964201
> *THERES NO WAY TO WELD TITANIUM
> *


 :buttkick:


----------

